# Что делать со старым аккордеоном?



## rlz (31 Июл 2013)

Специально зарегистрировался на этом форуме, чтобы задать вопрос, как лучше поступить.

Я никогда не держал в руках аккордеон, но мне очень нравился этот музыкальный инструмент, и чтобы попробовать я пол-года назад купил за 1500 рублей старый аккордеон "Заря" (днем ранее цена была 3000, но потом владелец снизил). При покупке проверил, вроде клавиши не заедали - и ладно.

Хоть и ожидал, что за 1500 звук будет далеко не идельный, я все-таки рассчитывал что можно будет хоть как-то играть. Некоторые клавиши выдавали громкий звук, некоторые тихо, а какие-то вообще не звучали. Несколько раз помучал соседей, и понял, что играть невозможно, после чего пришла идея самостоятельно починить. Для этого заказал из англии набор залогов из синтетической кожи, воск, недостяющие винтики - на общую сумму 3000р с учетом доставки.

Часов 20-30 у меня ушло на переклеивание залогов, заменил те, котрые откровенно усохли и болтались. Но еще не трогал басовую часть. В целом, все шло нормально, но требовалось очень много терпения, и когда залил по неопытности несколько голосовых планок воском, понял, что энтузиазм заканчивается. Я там все переклеил и прочистил, но звучание по-прежнему сильно далеко от идеала. Какие-то планки не отзываются так как надо, какие-то звенят (видимо, пыль попала).

В общем, я решил, что "наигрался" с ним, и нужно что-то более солидное, а жизнь слишком коротка, чтобы чинить старый советский аккордеон.

И вот думаю, что делать с ним дальше? Как-то жалко выкидывать, а места в квартире прилично занимает. Посмотрел объявления на сайте - куча объявлений за 1500 рублей где указано "отличное состояние". Вероятно, люди так пишут, потому что продают "дедушкины" аккордеоны, на которых cами никогда не играли и не заглядывали внутрть. А мне с одной стороны хотелось бы хотя-бы 1500 рублей из затраченных 4500 вернуть (чтобы эту сумму положить в копилку на покупку другого аккордеона - пусть даже он стоит 30, все равно это лучше чем ничего). А с другой стороны рука не поднимается писать, что аккордеон в хорошем состоянии и на нем можно играть (как уверял меня предыдущий владелец).

Внешне он отлично выглядит, клавиши ходят нормально, механика исправна, но внутри все не здорово, и звучит так себе.

И еще остался нетронутый комплект из 125 залогов для басовой части, штук 10 палочек итальянского воска и одна новая голосовая планка, тоже не знаю что с ними делать, разве что продать на ебэй (но сомневаюсь что в другой стране кто-то будет так долго ждать, как работает наша почта).


----------



## askurpela (31 Июл 2013)

Поищите мастера, он возьмет "на органы"


----------



## rlz (31 Июл 2013)

Наверное так и сделаю, спасибо!


----------



## Евгений51 (1 Авг 2013)

*rlz*,
Я складывал в гараже баяны, для дальнейшего ремонта, а потом, руки дошли, взял и на мусорку всё выбросил., стало легче и чище.Вы же сами сказали, что жизнь слишком коротка, чтобы чинить советские инструменты.


----------



## ze_go (1 Авг 2013)

в печку... хоть какое-то время будет теплее на душе... :biggrin:


----------



## Vladimir Zh (1 Авг 2013)

Ну зачем так кардинально? Пластик сильно вонять будет. А внутри, между прочим, много люминия! Его лучше сдать на цветмет.


----------

